# I am ready to give up and return Roamio



## celsov (Apr 2, 2012)

Last night two more season pass recordings did not record due to no signal. I get signals on tuner 1, 2 and 3 but 4 I get a V53 error. Any help? tivo box out and getting ready to just give up. I have Verizon Fios.


----------



## howye (Dec 27, 2002)

I get the same issue occasionally, only sometimes I don't even get the V53 error, it is just a blank screen and no recording. This is happening on Time Warner on a Roamio basic with a CableCard and a tuning adapter but can happen on non-sdv channels.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys have seen the big thread on this issue right?
Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized


----------



## howye (Dec 27, 2002)

moyekj said:


> You guys have seen the big thread on this issue right?
> Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized


You mean the one that applies to the non-existent tuners in my Roamio? I do not have tuners 5 nor 6 because I have the base model. This is an issue that appears to be similar to the one you reference but is obviously not identical.


----------



## lew-wolfgang (Sep 24, 2013)

moyekj said:


> You guys have seen the big thread on this issue right?
> Tuners 5 and 6 Not Authorized


(this is my first post here!)

But I have the Pro model with six usable tuners and I also have the intermittent failure to tune problem. I've been working through Cox on this problem so far, but I'm close to being convinced it isn't their issue. I usually get the blank screen after changing channels. A "re-tune" will sometimes work, other times not. It also seems to happen more in the evenings, which is really strange! For the record, Cox provided a Cisco "tuner".

This really smells like some sort of a subtle timing issue.


----------



## howye (Dec 27, 2002)

I think this problem is similar to but not the same as the tuners 5 and 6 not authorized issue. It certainly could be happening on any of the Roamios, regardless of tuner quantity, and is just getting lost in the noise of other problems at the moment. 

If I can get some time when the box is not recording a show in the evening I am going to call TW's cablecard dedicated number and see if they can work with the card and check for firmware updates to the card and tuning adapter.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

lew-wolfgang said:


> (this is my first post here!)
> 
> But I have the Pro model with six usable tuners and I also have the intermittent failure to tune problem. I've been working through Cox on this problem so far, but I'm close to being convinced it isn't their issue. I usually get the blank screen after changing channels. A "re-tune" will sometimes work, other times not. It also seems to happen more in the evenings, which is really strange! For the record, Cox provided a Cisco "tuner".
> 
> This really smells like some sort of a subtle timing issue.


I am having the same issue with a Roamio Plus. Last night, a recording failed due to a black screen on that channel with the tuner used for the recording. When i tuned to that channel, the signal came through, and i watched the show - but the progress bar was blank. When i would pause, then resume play, it would skip to live, not begin where i paused it. I had to stop the bad recording and delete, then re-tune to the channel (maybe from a different tuner, i don't know).


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I have a pro and had numerous tuning issues, but I had what was supposed to be a good FW for the tuner 5,6 issue. I am also testing a WMC, HDHomerun Prime, Xbox 360 Media center setup so I have another cablecard and TA for that. I was having no issues tuning on the HDHR prime, but many with TiVo. I ended up swapping the TA and much to my surprise the the issue was gone on the TiVo (I hope!) but popped up on the HDHR whereas I got an SDV tuning fault. I looked at the online diagnostics for the HDHR and it was reading a weak OOB signal. So it appears that my TA was at fault, not so much the TiVo. I isolated the HDHR on the coax temporarily by removing the splitter to the Roamio and that cleared the OOB issue, so it's looking like a less than optimal signal on this particular TA causes this fault. 

Moral of the story is, try swapping your TA and/or have someone check ALL of your signal levels and quality.


----------



## fdisker2000 (Nov 27, 2006)

SDRoamio said:


> I am having the same issue with a Roamio Plus. Last night, a recording failed due to a black screen on that channel with the tuner used for the recording. When i tuned to that channel, the signal came through, and i watched the show - but the progress bar was blank. When i would pause, then resume play, it would skip to live, not begin where i paused it. I had to stop the bad recording and delete, then re-tune to the channel (maybe from a different tuner, i don't know).


This sounds more like this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508353 issue.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> I have a pro and had numerous tuning issues, but I had what was supposed to be a good FW for the tuner 5,6 issue. I am also testing a WMC, HDHomerun Prime, Xbox 360 Media center setup so I have another cablecard and TA for that. I was having no issues tuning on the HDHR prime, but many with TiVo. I ended up swapping the TA and much to my surprise the the issue was gone on the TiVo (I hope!) but popped up on the HDHR whereas I got an SDV tuning fault. I looked at the online diagnostics for the HDHR and it was reading a weak OOB signal. So it appears that my TA was at fault, not so much the TiVo. I isolated the HDHR on the coax temporarily by removing the splitter to the Roamio and that cleared the OOB issue, so it's looking like a less than optimal signal on this particular TA causes this fault.
> 
> Moral of the story is, try swapping your TA and/or have someone check ALL of your signal levels and quality.


I do have another TA i can try. I did check the signal and SR levels on all the tuners, and am getting 100 signal, and 40 SR. I had the cable coming from the wall to the TA, then from the TA to the Tivo. This morning, i connected the cable to a splitter, and have one going to the TA, and the other going directly to the Tivo. Not sure if it will help.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

fdisker2000 said:


> This sounds more like this http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508353 issue.


Thanks! I saw this last night, and it does seem similar.


----------



## celsov (Apr 2, 2012)

I got tired of Tivo saying is a Fios card problem even after i replaced a Roamio once and two diferent cable cards. Just tired and closed account. Its a Tivo problem but they will just not admit it. I was only getting 3 tuners and one tuner without a signal then I programed Roamio to only receive 3 tuners and now I get 2 good tuners and the third with no signal. Lost money on Roamio will try to sell.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

celsov said:


> I got tired of Tivo saying is a Fios card problem even after i replaced a Roamio once and two diferent cable cards. Just tired and closed account. Its a Tivo problem but they will just not admit it. I was only getting 3 tuners and one tuner without a signal then I programed Roamio to only receive 3 tuners and now I get 2 good tuners and the third with no signal. Lost money on Roamio will try to sell.


I think I'm right with you after tonight, celsov. I just can't be a beta tester any longer and am beyond frustrated. Everything I do and try seems to work for a few seconds, minutes, hours or even a day. Then bam, outta the blue, tuning errors, black screens, yada yada yada! I don't want to hear that it's a TA, cablecard or cable co problem anymore either because my HDHR Prime was rock solid with the same cablecard and TA. This is TiVo's faulty cablecard and TA implementation, plain and simple. I'm not saying it won't be rectified sooner or later, I just can't wait til later in hopes that will happen (read: Ceton Echo, a BIG POS of false hopes and dreams!!!). I have a ton of cash invested in this stuff and I'm getting out while I can still get my refund. I may be back later if its fixed, but not with this epic WAF fail unit I have right now. Enjoy everyone!!!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Y'all need to post these up in the buyer/seller forum, might be interested if the price is right.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

celsov said:


> I got tired of Tivo saying is a Fios card problem even after i replaced a Roamio once and two diferent cable cards. Just tired and closed account. Its a Tivo problem but they will just not admit it. I was only getting 3 tuners and one tuner without a signal then I programed Roamio to only receive 3 tuners and now I get 2 good tuners and the third with no signal. Lost money on Roamio will try to sell.


What were your signal strengths? I have FiOS and from my ONT the coax goes through an eight way splitter. Then 50 feet of coax before hitting my Roamio Pro. Both my first Roamio and my replacement all show signal strengths between 88 and 95. So far I have not had any tuners drop out. Although it has been a PITA for cable card pairing in that teh last time it took 20x as long as it should have. 100 minutes instead of the 5 minutes it should have taken,.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I don't want to hear that it's a TA, cablecard or cable co problem anymore either because my HDHR Prime was rock solid with the same cablecard and TA.


Didn't you post yesterday (quote below) that your HDHR Prime started having tuning issues when you swapped TAs between it and the Roamio?

Looks like you even got as far as identifying the TA problem being an OOB issue, which you cleared by removing a splitter. 



HarperVision said:


> I was having no issues tuning on the HDHR prime, but many with TiVo. I ended up swapping the TA and much to my surprise the the issue was gone on the TiVo (I hope!) but popped up on the HDHR whereas I got an SDV tuning fault. I looked at the online diagnostics for the HDHR and it was reading a weak OOB signal. So it appears that my TA was at fault, not so much the TiVo. I isolated the HDHR on the coax temporarily by removing the splitter to the Roamio and that cleared the OOB issue, so it's looking like a less than optimal signal on this particular TA causes this fault.
> 
> Moral of the story is, try swapping your TA and/or have someone check ALL of your signal levels and quality.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes, but like I said in the quoted posts, "with the same cablecard and TA". The one that's with the Roamio now is supposedly the "good one", but I'm still getting the errors. As I said also, it always seems to appear like the issues are fixed and then blammo, back they come and at an indeterminate time. I've dropped the number of tuners down again and still nada. Believe me, I WANT this to work. I really love the interface, speed, features of this new TiVo, but if it can't do it's core function of reliably recording and tuning ALL of my channels, then what good is the other extra fluff around it?

The moral of this story is, that's what's driving me completely nuts with this thing.. There's no rhyme or reason to any of the faults and you never know when it's going to predictably happen!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> The one that's with the Roamio now is supposedly the "good one", but I'm still getting the errors.


So it sounds like in your house, both your HDHR Prime and your Roamio have had/are having tuning errors.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

Very similar to my issue. I have a very strong signal, so weak signal is not the issue. The recordings appear to start, then disappear without warning from My Shows. The History indicates the program was Not Available. When I notice it disappears from My Shows, I can immediately go to the channel and view. No delay or black screen.

Do any of the others have a TiVo mini? I was wondering if its blocking a tuner from starting a recording and using that tuner for live TV on the Roamio is the only way its released. 

Tonight I will test switching to view live TV on all 6 tuners before the prime time recordings start.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aristoBrat said:


> So it sounds like in your house, both your HDHR Prime and your Roamio have had/are having tuning errors.


No, the HDHR was solid with the TA that's on the Roamio now, but the Roamio isn't with the same TA. I'm not saying the TA didn't have an issue, but I've slowly rectified all the things I "thought" were causing the roamio's issues, but apparently not. All signs now point to TiVo at this point and I think that's evidenced by the numerous other people having the same issues. Maybe it will work for us all if everything is absolutely perfect with the signal levels, cablecard and TA firmware, etc., but that's just not real world and shouldn't be designed and expected to work that way. Other products seem to work fine under the same conditions.


----------

